# Compact Track Loaders



## Cat385 (Nov 17, 2006)

I would like some thoughts and experiences with track skid steers.
I have a 05 257b cat 200hrs. I am thinking about trading and would like to hear about other brands from guys in the field. The salesmen tend to get on my last nerve!!! I am going to demo a t-300 bobcat next week.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We don't own a skid steer but are in the market to purchase one. We have run both Cats and Bobcats and Cats are better hands down. They are smoother, more comfortable and the controls are smoother. How do you like your Cat, are you happy with it ?? We are interested in a 257 or 267.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We've rented CAT, Bobcat and JCB. Of the three of us that ran them the 300 Bobcat got the vote. 

The Cats were jerky and hard to keep the tracks from spinning and tearing things up. 

The JCB was alright. Nothing special. It had that one sided boom.

It still seems that you need to match the machine and dealer support to your situation. I've seen a few Cats with the really wide tracks, with the tracks torn up in under 800 hours.

385, why are you looking to trade at 200 hours?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I own a Takeuchi TL130.
Very similar track frame design as the Bobcat. I have heard that Bobcat has had problems with the finals blowing on their track loaders. 
I got that from a service tech at the dealer about 1 year ago they may have made improvements since.

I have a friend that owns an ASV which is essentially a CAT. In their owners manual it states specifically not to run parallel to any steep slope as it can cause the tracks to "run off" (how steep of a slope I don't know).

I personally don't like the suspension system on the CAT/ASV it is too soft and can porpoise on you till you get used to it. The suspension does not allow borderline over weight in the bucket, really dips in the front when you get close to rated capacity, and the loader frame will drag on the tracks. I do like the floatation of the CAT/ASV definitely gets good traction in soft and wet conditions.

The Takeuchi that I own is OK, has plenty of power and handles loads real well. The tracks are over powered it seems to me and will spin out on you when you think they would grab and go. A wider track or a little less motor and I think it would be a better machine. 
Unlike most of the others it has a roll up door on the Enclosed cab which means you can leave the door open while working, with out damaging anything. Much more convenient than any of the others I have seen.

I have rubber over the tire tracks for my New Holland skid steer and it runs fantastic through all conditions with those. Better than the track loader in frozen/thawing ground condition when it gets real greasy.

I'm sure I haven't helped any but...there you have it! All I know about compact track loaders all in one post.:smile:

Well, most of what I know anyway....


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Tom,

What is the fuel consumption like on your machine. It seemed high on the machines we tried. We're used to it on our tracked loaders but that's something most people might not realize.


----------



## ELW1 (Jan 11, 2007)

I own an ASV RC-100 and its a stand up machine. we do quite of bit of forestry mowing so i choose it due to its minimal ground pressure and also for the added hp over its competitors. as far as the tracks i personally think they're great bc of the mechanical tensioning system vs hydralic, not only that but they also have (nipples) surrounding the sprocket and rollers so its hard to throw the tracks. i dont know to much about bobcat but i do know that a jcb is terrible for throwing tracks (before we bought the asv we rented a jcb for a few months). we couldn't keep the tracks on the thing. we run our asv wide open (literally) to maximize hydralic gpm and pressure throughout the day and i have personally ran it for up to 11 hours in a single day at full throttle. i personally say asv definately makes one of the best machines if not the best.


----------



## ELW1 (Jan 11, 2007)

denick said:


> Tom,
> 
> What is the fuel consumption like on your machine. It seemed high on the machines we tried. We're used to it on our tracked loaders but that's something most people might not realize.


we average about 18 gallons every 8 hours


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That's funny that you asked, I have always thought the machine was thirsty.

I looked up the specs and it is rated at 2.5 gallons per hour. That is quite a bit more than my New Holland I think.

I only noticed that the Takeuchi will run one day on a tank of fuel, and the New Holland Will run 2 days. I thought it was a smaller tank, but turns out the Takeuchi has a 19.8 Gal. and the NH a 14.3 Gal.:blink: 

There is a 15 horse power difference between the two, but that is a major fuel consumption increase.

I will have to make sure that is reflected in my prices. 

Thanks, Nick!


----------



## Cat385 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am extremely happy with the machine. Really like the ride. I tried a lot of differnet brands before buying the 257. I really like the grader attachment bobcat offers. It only works with thier wiring. I could add a control box but not sure how that would work. I would also like to move up a size and I know a lot of guys that have had bad luck with the 277/287 undercarrage. So I'm not sure.


----------



## Cat385 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well bobcat brought us out a T-300 friday. I liked the power, the high lift, and the cab was nice. I put about 5 hrs on it and I could really feel it this morning. I guess the cat has made me soft!! The ride is my only negative on this machine. We are going to try out a few more machines that size. So I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

i have been shopping ctl's recently and got into a discussion with a CAT repair tech during one of our sons football games. he said the ASV/CAT track system was awesome in some aspects but said if he had the choice he would go with a CAT wheeled skid steer w/ loegering track system installed. i have heard a few other people say they have heard the same from diffrent techs. at the time i was really liking the ASV RC 50.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

denick said:


> Tom,
> 
> What is the fuel consumption like on your machine. It seemed high on the machines we tried. We're used to it on our tracked loaders but that's something most people might not realize.


Have you ever checked the fuel consumption on your 955's ??

Haven't checked ours, but I think they are around 4 g/hr.

I know that our 977 guzzles down the fuel like crazy.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

*Bobcat 763*

I love the 763 I run. Some people think that it is an old piece of junk, but for my money, it's got great power and is fun to run. A little bouncy, but it works well for the demolition that I do. It's a big brawny machine. Doesn't mind getting down and dirty.

Three cheers for bobcat.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

rino,

I don't keep track because we don't usually run them steady for 4 or more hours a day. I remeber one day a while back that we loaded trucks all day and I seem to remember putting over 40 gallons in at the end of the day.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

I've run both (Cat and Bobcat). I prefer bobcats simply for their visibility. I'm used to foot controls so of course I'll sway more towards bobcat. Recently though, I ran one of my buddies Cat skiddy's that he got as a "test" model. It's a 267(?) I think, with a brand new type of undercarriage on it. Unlike anything I've seen from Cat. Zeiglers of MN brought it to them to try out for a month or two. I really liked it. No pourpoising, nice firm but soft ride. Only thing is it was a test model so it had a very small front bucket on it and the machine itself was HUGE. My choice of skiddy though, I'd take a T-200 hands down over anything. Oh, and one more thing. I'm frequently on slopes that are 2/1's and run parallel on them with the T-200, tracks have quite a few hours on them, and have never....never run off a track.


----------



## Cat385 (Nov 17, 2006)

I talked to the cat salesmen today and he said they are coming out with a C-series this spring/summer. It will have new cab interior design with more options, more HP, and a new undercarriage. So we are going to wait and try one out and most likely trade ours in on one.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

yep, no doubt that the new undercarriage design is on that C model. You'll like it...


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Wolf said:


> I love the 763 I run. Some people think that it is an old piece of junk, but for my money, it's got great power and is fun to run. A little bouncy, but it works well for the demolition that I do. It's a big brawny machine. Doesn't mind getting down and dirty.
> 
> Three cheers for bobcat.


I'm with Wolf. The 763 does everything I need. Even better if it's a high-flow model.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

*763 Rocks*

Yep, the 763 really rocks. Big brawny machine. You can do just about anything with it--no matter how bad you trash it, it always comes back strong. 

Bobcat's got it all going on.


----------



## Cat385 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm sure the 763 is a good machine but I'm interested in track machines.


----------



## 4theroc (Jan 28, 2007)

*Go for the cat*

I dont own one, but a contractor that i sub alot of work out to has a big 277 cat. Man i tell you, that thing is fast as hell, I seen him spread 12 yards of dirt in 5 minutes with in. I do alot of fine grading and im about to get into excavating, Im going to get one of the 277, now if u got alot of money, I would get a 287, cuz its got all the bells and whistles on it.


----------



## Trencher (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a John Deere CT 322 HF

This machine is comfortable and has a riser door so work can be done with the cab open. When traveling on tracks you do not have the "bounce" a tire skid steer has; however, you do have the teeter points on the idlers which can be pretty jarring when not expecting that change in terrain.

I have had no complaints about this machine other than, when on packed snow it is about as useless as they can be because they make no cleats, screws, nor chains for the tracks. It's like a horse trying to ice skate...all over the place.


----------

